# Q litter, such a hard one to name.



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

So my newest addition was born a few weeks ago and I discovered he was Q litter (man I thought P was hard!). I have came up with a few, but it just seems so hard to come up with a solid male name. Both his parents have B names so I want to tie that in somehow. I came up with Quest for ...... But it seems cheesy lol. I don't want a super common name as I will be showing this dog as well as I am co owning this one so he will be breed with my breeder only. I am open to hearing some idea since google has failed me! Thank you for any assistance  
I attached a picture since I know how much we all love lil puppy faces! This may not be the one I get, since it is too early to make pics, but he is my favorite so far! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I like Quest, I think it's cool and not common  

Quinn is my favourite Q name


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Gosh, I wish I could help. Doesn't that young actress have the name quvenzanne. A bit of a mouthful but an idea. How about Quin and I bet you already thought of Queen (although I don't really like that one).

Last year the Seeing Eye had an "X" litter with 11 puppies. What a crazy group of names that was. I think the Seeing Eye actually skips the "q" and goes straight to "r". Heavens, I wonder what Ranger's name would be if they didn't.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you see these: 

QANTAS
QUASI
QUASIMODO
QUICHE
QUICK
QUICKSILVER
QUINCY
QUIRK
QUIXOTE

I think I like Quinn the best. But I do find Quixote interesting.....


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Did you see these:
> 
> QANTAS
> QUASI
> ...


Quiche :rofl:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I know a Queenie and a Quincy...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Old video game inspired. Q-Bert.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I had a friend with B and Q litter pups... she was chemist... their names were Quark and Beaker :laugh:


I like Quin, Quintan, Quest, Quincy... I knew someone with a Quint, short for Quintessential something or other... (show dog)


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I like Que


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I've always been fond of the name Quill.

Quint is cool too. Also, using different naming websites and either looking specifically for Q names or finding different ethnic/mythological names can work too.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Another fairly common convention is to use a K-name and just substitute the Q for the K.

There's a Rottie in my neighborhood whose name is Qiwi. Lovely dog. I didn't figure out the reason her name was spelled that way until about a year after I met her, though.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I've known alot of Quincy's mostly Rottie's howeve Quinn is coo name . Quixote that would be a great name for a GSD!Like you ideas Lillie!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Quest or Que.

What about Curious but spelled Qurious? Haha


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I like Quinn as well or quint, quince
Just thought I would throw another out...Quazi


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LoveEcho said:


> Quiche :rofl:


I know...made me hungry...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I googled this from Native American Mythology;

*Qamaits* - A very butch warrior Goddess who turned legions and giants into mountains.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Quantum, Quarantine, Quick, Quiz, Quack, Quake, Quail


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

*Quirinus:* Roman war god.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Queso! Like the dip!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

I really like quiche! 

Some German q-words would be:
Qualle
Quelle
Quassel
Quatsch
Quirl(ig)
Quiz (ok, also English )

Or Latin:
Quantum
Quantus
Quid
Quidquid
Quire...

Really cute puppy! :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Quasar

You can google Indian / Arabic names - many start with Q


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Quasar
> 
> You can google Indian / Arabic names - many start with Q


I have been looking at a lot of Arabic names considering my family is Lebanese. 

Thank you everyone for the suggestions, this post was super helpful . As for Quin, she co owns another dog named Quin lol. That and Quatro we're the ones that I thought of instantly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Merciel said:


> Another fairly common convention is to use a K-name and just substitute the Q for the K.
> 
> There's a Rottie in my neighborhood whose name is Qiwi. Lovely dog. I didn't figure out the reason her name was spelled that way until about a year after I met her, though.


Ugh thank you! I was trying to remember what letter it was that you could switch with to use Q. Yay more ideas 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lots of Kool names. I didn't see Quota. 

One of my dogs' ancestor's names is Quier 

You could have some fun with Spanish, Que Pasa, Que Quiere.


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

WGSD Nikko said:


> I have been looking at a lot of Arabic names considering my family is Lebanese.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the suggestions, this post was super helpful . As for Quin, she co owns another dog named Quin lol. That and Quatro we're the ones that I thought of instantly.
> 
> ...


there's also Qusai, it's an islamic/pre islamic name
i like quinn as well,
qallib(many variations of spelling thereof) means heart in arabic


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

PetsMart couldn't find Cujo in their data base when I last took him in. He was filed under Kujo. Kujo? Obviously not a Stephan King reader. Would be odd to spell it Qujo, but I suppose that would work.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And the dude in Jaws, I think his name was Quint.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Did you see these:
> ...
> QUASIMODO
> ....
> .


The scary ugly hunchback?!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Kinda ironic, but what about Que?


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I love the name Que!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Quiche :rofl:


OMG ... Your response made me LOL!!!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I like Quinn. 

We had trouble with the K litter.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Kelsey could be one for K, but Que's still my favorite.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a neighbor named Quey. I thought it was a cool name.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Rorie's mother was named Quin actually it was Hellequin -but I like Quin


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I kinda just like Q! Haha although I hated Q in star trek!! Lol ok im a dork....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol, we're all dorks on this forum! Except for the elusive few.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

I like quasi  or Quinn 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Now I think Quasi-modo would be a cool name! you could call him modo and people would think you were cursing at him!


----------

